# Lost My Fish



## ssw9280 (Jan 11, 2011)

I woke up this morning and couldn't find my fish in the tank. (4in Rhom) I looked on the floor behind the tank and there he was and from the looks of him, he had been there for a while. I checked on him at midnight and he was fine. There is a small space for HOB filters and what not for him to get through, but it is pretty small. I am assuming this is not commen.

I have not posted much in this forum, but have used it to inform myself. I was hoping that some of my first posts would be better than this. What can you do? Start over it is I guess.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear that... maybe he got scared, maybe there was something wrong with your water parameters (tank temp, ph, ammonia...), maybe not (sometimes it just happens)... anyway you should start over again...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dammn that suks.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

sorry to hear that


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

yea sorry... it happens.


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

Even though something like that certainly sucks big time, there is only one thing to do, start over and go bigger and better.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

65galhex said:


> Even though something like that certainly sucks big time, there is only one thing to do, start over and go bigger and better.


x2


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

SandNukka15 said:


> Even though something like that certainly sucks big time, there is only one thing to do, start over and go bigger and better.


x2








[/quote]

X3, you should get a 9" Blue Diamond! ARRGGGHHHHHH!...Large rhom equals respect.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

SandNukka15 said:


> Even though something like that certainly sucks big time, there is only one thing to do, start over and go bigger and better.


x2








[/quote]

X3


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear bout that.
Definitely start over, throw a raw shrimp in the tank to keep it cycled (assuming it is) whilst you look for another fish.


----------



## ssw9280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks all. I'm definitely going to get a new fish in the next week or so. It will for sure be a rhom. Thanks a again. I'll be sure to post some pics when I get it.


----------

